# We are redoing are web site and i want your thinking.



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

S&K PrintShop - Email Blast 2015 8

My question is does the movie add or subtract ?


----------



## tippy (May 27, 2014)

Nice video, but I'm not a fan of autoplay because if I am on my phone, they can use a lot of data.


----------



## natthansimpson (Mar 26, 2014)

skdave said:


> S&K PrintShop - Email Blast 2015 8
> 
> My question is does the movie add or subtract ?


I like the video but I'd remove autoplay too... Just an idea and you tell me what you think... 

What if the top header had the video behind logo and text and you had a sound link at the top header with text overlapping the video with contact info and social buttons and logo stays on top right side ?


----------



## Jmelwak (Oct 23, 2013)

maybe autoplay without sound , it gets annoying for people sometimes. and moving the video upwards to the top maybe? so when on a desktop or laptop they can see it playing without scrolling down.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't hate autoplay, but I do hate auto play with sound. I almost always immediately leave the site.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone, you all have been very helpful.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I liked the video but as mentioned I wouldn't like the autoplay if I was viewing from my phone. This page looks organized even though there are a variety of visual elements on the page. The video element allows customers to get information without reading a lot of text so that will appeal to many people. I would sharpen up some of the shots and have the yellow text be horizontal to the screen. Some of the video was below the fold on my 20" desktop. I would have preferred if it was closer to the top but I understand if you're trying to fit in as much text there to keep Google happy.


----------



## Screen Medics (Feb 23, 2015)

SKDAVE,


The movie defiantly ads to the site by helping validate your business and services by showing some ofyour existing services and projects. That being said, I would like to see some Credit card acceptance logos at the bottom of the page and I feel that it is important to have a shopping cart at the top.


----------



## forwill (Jun 28, 2012)

I would move the video to the top of the page. It definitely sums up what you do perfectly.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm unsure how Google views video SEO-wise (someone?) but I would consider that when positioning it on your page.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Jenn , I agree. Does any body have a trustworthy SEO firm?


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

You should be able to look this up in the Google webmaster information or ask on a Google Webmaster Forum. I have to run an order now but I'll try to look later tonight.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I posted a question about video but didn't really learn anything new. This was the content:

1.Text is better because Google prefers content
2.Video is most popular for driving traffic to a site from social sites
3.Create a video sitemap and Google will crawl your video

Here is a link for creating a sitemap https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/80472?hl=en

I think having a video is good because its attractive to people who won't read much content and gives people a view into your shop which many people like.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Thank you Jennifer
I will forward this to our IT guys.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Here's something else Official Google Webmaster Central Blog: Using schema.org markup for videos


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Ok we changed the site as I now understand every ones input. Now is it better?
www.skprint.com click video / movies.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I like the clean look and the quick viewing time although it seems less personal than the first video. I miss the view into your shop. I got more of a sense of the real people behind the products which I think helps sell products.


----------



## Ziptac (Jun 25, 2015)

I know this is a little old, but the text on the left size looks like it is 3 pt. I'm not sure how you got it that small. I squinted just to see if my browser was actually rendering that small.

I'm looking at: S&K PrintShop - Email Blast 2015 8

Knowing videos and having edited a few, I might recommend making each service go faster. For example, you have several areas where you are taking 8 seconds to make your point. That can be trimmed to 2 seconds at most. Frequent cuts do make videos look choppy, but we as consumers are trained to deal with the cuts. We've been seeing cuts in movies and on TV. You actually hold my attention very well with the clever bobbing letters/words, but then lose it at several key times.

You do a weird thing at about 28 second in where I'm following wall decals, window shades, and then I'm on some sort of artistic journey? The screen gets fuzzy and I feel the need to click off and get on with looking at cat pictures. Then at 53 seconds I start watching somebody squeegee a yard sign? I feel the need to move on.

Remember this rule, you have 2-5 seconds to get my attention. That buys you another 10-15 seconds to keep my attention. If you successfully keep it, then I'm usually yours for your message - provided you stay on target. Your target feels like it moves and is not quite consistent.

I won't take it too bad if you don't take my advice, such as it is.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

thank you very much. I will copy this to my IT people


----------

